# 500 bhp



## mjcole12 (Apr 25, 2004)

i am a noob to tuning cars
and i am getting a skyline R32 GTR in a few months time

and would like to tune the engine to around 500 bhp

but dont know what would be needed to to this
i have a very good mehcanic to do the work but he dosent know what is needed either
i need to know evrything that i need weater it be turbo, low comp pistons
intercooler,clutch ect

if possable i would like 3 or 4 diffrent ways to do this so i can decide what would be best for me

thanks mj


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

to hold 500HP you will definatly need a heavy duty clutch to hold that much. Bigger turbo's, headers, exhaust, just that kind of stuff


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> to hold 500HP you will definatly need a heavy duty clutch to hold that much. Bigger turbo's, headers, exhaust, just that kind of stuff


headers?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

^^what he said. Turbos = no headers IIRC...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

no disrespect intended, but it goes back to the old saying:
"If you have to ask how to do it.........."

I think you can fill in the rest.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

500 hp on a rb26 shouldn't take too many mods to achieve. if i remember correctly i read somewhere that doing a simple ecu mod and upping the boost gets you very near the 400 hp area.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

mjcole12 said:


> i am a noob to tuning cars
> and i am getting a skyline R32 GTR in a few months time
> 
> and would like to tune the engine to around 500 bhp
> ...


bigger turbo's, I prefer the HKS 2530's myself
550 cc/min injectors minimum
good cat back exhaust
front down pipes
power FC or rom tune or V-Pro
port the exhaust manifolds to match the turbo's
steel headgasket is a good idea also
nismo or apexi fuel pump
twin plate clutch

if you are going to drag race, then you need the os giken gear set as well.
if you are going to road race, then you need big front brakes and an oil cooler is REQUIRED!!!!!!


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

Nismo Skyline said:


> bigger turbo's, I prefer the HKS 2530's myself
> 550 cc/min injectors minimum
> good cat back exhaust
> front down pipes
> ...


500bhp is around 370kw... ive seen 350kw come out of a GTR with high flowed turbos, air pods, 3 inch exhaust and some boost. so i dont really think that all that hard ware is needed.


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

for starters, boost controller, up the boost, with bigger exhuast. also intake. tires, weight reduction is the easiest. gut your car, hahaha.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

PORSCHEKILLA said:


> 500bhp is around 370kw... ive seen 350kw come out of a GTR with high flowed turbos, air pods, 3 inch exhaust and some boost. so i dont really think that all that hard ware is needed.


considering that the injectors run out of flow at around 450 HP and the AFM's are done at a bit over 400 you would be skating on thin ice. what i recommended will be reliable for a long time. all of the cars that have made big numbers on stock part blow up, at least around here. some sooner, some later.

when you drag race it a bit, the clutch will go and watch out for third gear, i personally have rebuilt about 5 gear boxes or other peoples cars for breaking third.


----------

